# Really Easy Tomato Sauce



## e-Fiona (Sep 5, 2000)

Hi!I've been going through trial and error for foods that won't hurt my D. The usual tomato sauce I used to make (which included tomato paste) was a killer for me. I tried this recipe last week and ate it over whole wheat pasta for two days without any episodes!







15 Minute Tomato Sauce2 tbsp olive oil2 minced garlic cloves 1/4 tsp fresh ground pepper1/2 cup finely chopped onion1 tsp white sugarCook the above over moderate low heat for 5 minutes, or until fragrant.Add a 28 oz can of crushed tomatoes. Simmer/stir for 10 minutes.Season with salt and your favourite chopped fresh herb (basil, fresh oregano, or fresh coriander) (I used basil!). Fresh herbs make a big differce in quality and flavour.You can make a large batch and freeze it in portion sizes in plastic bags. If you freeze it right after you make it, it seals in the flavour. This sauce tastes even better the second day though!







Hope it works for you!







Fiona


----------

